# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  jabas cosecheras de plastico

## Yuri Romero

Para el Municipio de Machupicchu requiero de 200 jabas cosecheras de plástico con tapa y apilables. 
cualquier información por este medio o via fono al 084 984 729087 
GraciasTemas similares: Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos jabas cosecheras Cajas de Plástico Corrugado Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa

----------


## evizpac

*Te puedo enviar informacion, sobre lo que necesitas, pero que yo sepa cajas cosecheras no llevan tapa, existen otros tipos de cajas similares a las cosecheras clasicas, pero mas grandes  de 60 x 40 x 30, importadas, que si llevan tapa de sobreponer y hay tambien otras cajas de 60 x 40 x 30 con tapa fija rebatible y son tambien apilables. enviame tu correo , para darte mas datos.*

----------


## NORMA AGURTO CACERES

hola:
Necesitamos jabas cosecharas para palto  (cosecha en campo).
>>> si son de segunda mejor. 
Si alguien puede ayudarme.
Llamar al 377-3592. 
Gracias, 
norma a. C.
Agro-verdeflor sac

----------


## MIGUEL GUTIERREZ

estimado si tuviera alguna consulta sobre balanzas de cualquier tipo, brindamos servicio tecnico y venta de balanzas.
cualquier consulta no dude en comunicarse conmigo. 
atte. *Miguel Gutiérrez Navarrete* Asesor Técnico Comercial  Jr. Justo Arias Araguez 373 Urb. Villa Sol - Lima 39  Tel. +51 (1) 528-7653 Cel. +51 (1) 990-502-758 Nex. 121*4025 *mgutierrez@tecnipesa.com.pe web: www.tecnipesa.com.pe

----------


## jardinera

me interesa, te envío información

----------


## JessicaOnofre

Agardecere me puedan Contactar proveedores de Jabas cosecheras apilables. Tlf 4721622. #990138531

----------

